# ra0  no wireless extension --> mit Ralink Treibern

## Jugernout

Hallo @ all,

habe wieder ein Problem. Habe gestern gentoo  neu augesetzt und es klappt eigentlich alles Prima ausser meiner Wlankarte.

Habe wie auch bei meiner letzten installation wo Wlan funktionierte, die rt2500 von ralink genommen 

(emerge net-wireless/rt2500)

Hat auch alles soweit anscheined funktioniert, kompilieren läuft ohne Fehler durch.

Neugestartet und voller vorfreude das RaConfig2500-Tool gestartet. Dieses bricht mit der Fehlermeldung:

```
Device driver not found 
```

 ab.

Nun bin ich in die Konsole und habe bei if bzw. iwconfig nachgeschaut was die Karte so sagt. 

```
ifconfig ra0 up
```

beschert mir eine lustig blinkedne Wlan-Karte die jedoch bei iwconfig als

```
ra0  no wireless extensions 
```

angezeigt wird.

habe die Packete nun mehrere Male installiert und wieder deinstalliert. Sowie Kernel neu kompiliert.(mit folgenden parametern):

```

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS =y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO =y

IEEE80211 =y

IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP =y

#CONFIG_SMP=y

```

Ich habe nun keine Ahnung woran es liegen kann. Wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar  :Smile: 

Gruß Jugernout

----------

## Marlo

```
RaConfig2500   # The nativ Ralink rt2500 GUI! You need the "# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set",  if you want to use it. 
```

----------

## Jugernout

danke für den Tip, ich werde gleich mal nachschauen und schreiben obs geklappt hat.

Jugernout

PS: Habe jetzt mal in der .config nachgeschaut. Leider steht die Option dort gar nicht drin. Kann ich diese einfach so eintragen? Muss ich das überhaupt.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

----------

## Marlo

[Edit]

Arghh... NEIN, nichts von Hand in die .config eintragen!

Da wird schon was zu finden sein. Sie unten.

[Ende]

 *Jugernout wrote:*   

>  Muss ich das überhaupt.
> 
> 

 

Versuch mal folgenden Befehl:

```

 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_4KSTACKS
```

Ergebnis ist:

```

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

```

Ansonsten findest du den stack:

```

--> Kernel hacking

--------> [ ]   Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb 

```

Also das Feld mus leer sein.

Alternativ:

```

emerge   wlassistant 
```

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Jugernout

Hallo,

ich hatte Kerneldebugging gar nicht aktiviert. habe ich gemachtund neu kompiliert. Leider hat er dann meine Netzwerkschnittstelle eth0 nicht mehr gefunden  :Sad: . Also alles rückgängig gemacht, wobei die Schnitstelle immernoch nicht gefunden wird. Beim booten sagt er:

```
failed to load e100
```

Gruß Jugernout

Ne Idee wie ich das wieder hinbekomme?

PS: e100 Unterstützung im Kernel ist aktiviert. Obwohl der Kernel nach dem kompilieren nicht so einen wirklich guten Eindruck macht. Die letzte Zeile ist 

if ...... fi

Ich weiß nicht ob das normal ist

----------

## Marlo

hallo Jugernout,

dein post ist wirklich gut und hat mich auf eine Schwachstelle aufmerksam gemacht, nachdem ich rt2500 auf einem jungfräulichen System installierte.

Auch bei mir trat danach der von dir erstgenannte 

```

Device driver not found
```

"Fehler" auf.

Nun das lag einfach daran, dass der AP auf "Verschlüsselung" stand. Nachdem ich das auf "nichtverschlüsseln" setzte gab es die Verbindung. Zudem rate ich zu dem helpertool "wlassistant".

Also nach dem Start deines Systems wlassistant starten und die nötigen Angaben zum netz und zu Verschlüsselung eingeben. Diese müssen natürlich mit den Angaben aus der /etc/conf.d/net übereinstimmen. 

Das sollte es schon gewesen sein. Danach kann man mit  RaConfig2500 sein Profil (mit nochmals diese Daten) für einen Neustart anlegen.

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## Jugernout

Hallo Marlo,

danke für deine aufmunternden Worte. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe meinst du mit AP den Access Point. Allerdings hat mein "no wireless extensions" ja noch nichts mit dem Verbinden zu einem AP zu tun, sondern eher mit der Hardwareerkennung der Karte. 

Deinem Tip mit wlanassistent werde ich sobald mein eth0 wieder geht in die Tat umsetzten.

Ich melde mich wieder wenn mir irgendein Fortschritt gelungen ist  :Smile: 

Gruß Jugernout

----------

## Marlo

 *Jugernout wrote:*   

> ... sobald mein eth0 wieder geht in die Tat umsetzten
> 
> 

 

Warum sollte eth0 nicht gehen? Erkläre mal bitte, wenn du willst.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Jugernout

So eth0 läuft aus unerklärlichen Gründen wieder ( im Bios einmal aktiviert und dannach deaktiviert).

```
emerge wlassistant
```

sagt mir das die Packete gemasked sind. Habe dann die keywords unter Portage hinzugefügt und dannach nocheinmal 

```
emerge wlassistant
```

gestartet. Der Bringt mir das :

"No wireless devices found wlassistant will now quit"

irgendwelche Ideen?

PS: ich weiß nicht ob ichs schon erwähnt habe, aber ich hatte Kerneldebugging nicht aktiviert, somit kam auch in meiner .config kein CONFIG_4KSTACKS vor. ICh weiß jetzt nicht ob das noch irgendeine bewandnis hat. iwconfig bringt mit nebenbei immernoch das ra0 keine wireless extensions besitzen würde.

```
modprobe -l
```

gibt mir jedoch an das rt2500.ko geladen wurde.

PSS: Wenn ich nach dieser Methode vorgehe (http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Rt2500) , der manuellen Installation, dann bringt mir das System beim Make-Befehl folgenden Fehler:

```
make[1]:*** No rule to make target 'config.mk'. Stop.
```

----------

## Marlo

In /etc/conf.d/net

muss sich irgendwo dieses wiederfinden lassen:

```
modules=( "!iwconfig" ) 

 config_ra0=( "10.0.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255" ) 

 routes_ra0=( 

        "default via 10.0.0.2" 

 ) 

```

Die 10.0.0. Notation durch deine ersetzen!

Nicht vergessen:

```

cd /etc/init.d/ 

 ln -sf net.eth0 net.ra0 

 rc-update del net.eth0 

 rc-update add net.ra0 default 

cd -

```

Im AP die WPA und WEP ausschalten! 

Reboot!

Danach kontrollieren ob rt2500 geladen ist:

```
lsmod

```

wenn nicht mit 

```
modprobe rt2500
```

 nachladen

sodann

```

wlassistant

```

und die Pflichtangaben machen.

Die WPA oder WEP in der AP einschalten und reboot zur Kontrolle.

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *Jugernout wrote:*   

> So eth0 läuft aus unerklärlichen Gründen wieder ( im Bios einmal aktiviert und dannach deaktiviert).

 

Kannst du mal deine Hardware+Bios und emerge info posten und die relevanten Netzwerkangaben von lshw.

Ma

----------

## Jugernout

das ergibt emerge --info:

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

```

das ergibt lshw:

```

 *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 8

                bus info: pci@02:08.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 03

                serial: 00:e0:00:1c:e9:3e

                size: 100MB/s

                capacity: 100MB/s

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegociation

                configuration: autonegociation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.10-k2-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.0.146 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s

                resources: iomemory:f0100000-f0100fff ioport:3000-303f irq:9

```

und hier noch die eine Zeile aus lspci, welche die Wlankarte betrifft

```

04:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

```

vielleicht hilfts ja, dmesg | grep rt2500 

```

rt2500 1.1.0 BETA3 2005/07/31 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

rt2500 1.1.0 BETA3 2005/07/31 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

```

Leider weiß ich nicht genau was du mit Bios und Hardware Info sonst noch meinen könntest.

Gruß

Jugernout

PS: Eben gerade wollte ich mal die Schnitstelle neu starten, wobei sich herausstelle, dass er net.ra0 gar nicht kennt

PSS: Warum kommen eigentlich auf einmal die Treiber von serialmonkey und nicht von Ralink.Wahrscheinlich habe ich was ganz peiniches falsch gemacht ^^ .

----------

## Falmer

Hi,

die Treiber von serialmonkey sind Weiterentwicklungen auf Basis der originalen Ralink-Treiber. Ist also völlig in Ordnung.

Ich wundere mich nur, daß Du bei einer Neuinstallation noch die 1.1.0 beta 3 Treiber bekommst.

Seit ein paar Tagen sind neuere CVS-Treiber im portage.

Bei mir lautet die Ausgabe von dmesg | grep rt2500

```
rt2500 1.1.0 CVS 2005/07/10 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
```

Habe mir auch extra für die neuen Treiber den Kernel aktualisiert was aber zum Glück funktioniert hat.

----------

## Jugernout

hm also emerge --sync habe ich gemacht

emerge --update protage habe ich auch gemacht. Wie komme ich an die neuen Treiber ran?

----------

## Falmer

Also bei mir heißen die neuen Treiber:

rt2500-1.1.0_pre2006050909

Da ich ein amd64 System habe, steht bei mir in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
net-wireless/rt2500     ~amd64
```

müßte bei Dir also mit ~x86 gehen.

----------

## Marlo

 *Jugernout wrote:*   

> Leider weiß ich nicht genau was du mit Bios und Hardware Info sonst noch meinen könntest.
> 
> 

 

Na ja ich wundere mich nur darüber, dass du eine eth0 über das Bios de/aktivierst. Dann würde ich mal gerne wissen was eine 

```
 e100
```

 ist? Lautspreche? Datenkabel? Handy? Northridge?

Wenn es nur eine Netzkarte ist würde ich in "make menuconfig" einfach ein

< *  >   Intel(R) PRO/100+ support

setzen und die Finger vom Bios lassen.

Im übrigen hast du alle Informationen um das Teil zum laufen zu bekommen, sofern nicht Hardwaredefekte vorliegen.

ma

----------

## Jugernout

Habe die keywords dazugetan und die neue Version runtergeladen ( die gleiche die du auch hast ).

Leider geht es immernoch nicht. In der neuen Version hat er auch RaConfig2500 nicht mehr mit installiert.

@ Marlo :mit "e100" habe ich, wie du ja schon richtig festgestellt hast, das Modul für meine Ethernet Schnittstelle geladen. Diese wurde beim booten nicht eingebunden (" Failed to load module e100"). Ob es nun schlussendlich am Bios lag oder nicht, kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen. Jedenfalls geht diese wieder.

Tja, das Problem scheint ja sehr hartnäckig zu sein und inzwischen schließe ich einen Hardwaredefekt auch nicht mehr grundlegend aus, auch wenn dieser sehr Zeitig ( Karte ist knapp 2 Monate alt) und ziemlich plötzlich kommt. Ich werde mal versuchen an ein Notebook mit Redmond OS dranzukommen um es da mal zu testen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die gute Hilfe

Jugernout

PS: Vielleicht installier ich Gentoo auch einfach noch mal neu .....

PSS: http://www.linux-club.de/ftopic60077.html

 Hier hat jemand genau das selbe Problem. Er kommt zu dem Schluss das ra0 nicht von iwconfig sondern von ifplugd verwaltet wird.

----------

## Falmer

War auch nur ein Hinweis, daß es neue Treiber gibt. RaConfig kannst Du extra übersetzen. Ich hab mir das aktuellste Treiberpaket von serialmonkey besorgt, es manuell entpackt und es direkt im Verzeichnis kompiliert (eine Anleitung steht in How_to_Compile.txt) . Danach einfach die Datei RaConfig2500 in ein /bin Vezeichnis kopieren.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, daß Du von einem Notebook schreibst. Ist Deine RaLink-Karte denn keine PCI-Karte?

----------

## Jugernout

Nein es ist eine PCMCIA-Karte. Conceptronic C54RC um sie mal namentlich zu nennen  :Very Happy: .

Vielleicht versuch ichs auch noch mal mit selbstkompilieren obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt wenig hoffnung habe. Naja schade das das Kompilieren bei Gentoo auf so einem "lahmen" Notebook so lange dauert. Um so ärgerlicher wenn dann noch was nicht klappt.... naja kann Gentoo ja nicht alleine was für. Gute Nacht

----------

## Marlo

 *Jugernout wrote:*   

>  Er kommt zu dem Schluss das ra0 nicht von iwconfig ... verwaltet wird.

 

Genau deshalb muß in der /etc/conf.d/net auch dieses enthalten sein:

```
# You can also specify which modules not to use - for example you may be

# using a supplicant or linux-wlan-ng to control wireless configuration but

# you still want to configure network settings per ESSID associated with.

modules=( "!iwconfig" )

```

Damit man per ESSID konfigurieren kann. Ich dachte bisher das wäre klar?

Ma

----------

## Jugernout

So, habe nochmal meine Einstellungen überprüft und einen winzigen Fehler gefunden.

bei

```
modules=("!iwconfig")
```

hatte ich ein Leerzeichen zwischen Gleichheitszeichen und der offenen Klammer. Habe das korrigiert und neu gestartet. Das Problem bleibt jedoch weiterhin bestehen.

Gruß Jugernout

----------

## Jugernout

So Habe nun mein Gentoo neu aufgesetzt.

Ebenfalls habe ich die PCMCIA Karte auf einem Windowsnotebook getestet wo diese anstandslos innerhalb von 2 min lief. Ist also nicht defekt.

Kerneleinstellungen habe ich laut dieser Anleitung gesetzt: http://da.gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500

Ich bin auch sonst nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen.

Dies nur als abschluss des Supports, vielleicht hilft es ja noch irgendjemandem weiter.

PS: USEFLAG falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

```

esd gnome imlib nls silverxp spell truetype xinerama -qt -kde alsa cdr sam

```

PSS: Ach ja das wichtigste vergessen ^^. Es geht nicht -_-

----------

## Marlo

 *Jugernout wrote:*   

> ...Es geht nicht -_-

 

Das ist in der Tat seltsam.

Warum gehst du nicht den Hinweisen von Falmer nach?

Oder es könnte auch ein erweitertes suchen in in dem De_Forum nach ra2500 nützlich sein.

ma

----------

## Jugernout

Hallo Marlo,

stimmt schon, ich sollte da vielleicht ein bisschen dran bleiben. Leider habe ich nicht soviel Zeit und es kann leider auch nicht alles für Gentoo "draufgehen". 

Ich werde auf jedenfall noch weitersuchen ( auch mit "ra2500" anstatt "rt2500") und wenn ich etwas näheres weiß werde ich hier wieder reinschreiben.

Bis (hoffentlicht) bald

Jugernout

----------

## Falmer

Hallo,

in deinem USEFLAG steht '-qt'. Das Tool RaConfig braucht aber qt, Du solltest es also zumindest auf dem Rechner haben.

Eine andere Möglichkeit sollte für Dich die Nutzung der 'rt2x00'-Treiber sein. Bei mir laufen diese Treiber leider nicht, vermutlich wegen amd64. Auf einem x86-System sollten sie aber laufen.

Das sind richtige OpenSource-Treiber. Dafür mußt Du aber im Kernel den ieee80211-Stack ausschalten. Die rt2x00-Treiber wollen ihren eigenen ieee-Stack nutzen.

Funktionieren anderen PC-Cards auf Deinem Notebook? Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran?

----------

## Marlo

 *Jugernout wrote:*   

> ...( auch mit "ra2500" anstatt "rt2500") ...
> 
> 

 

Tschuldigung, das war ein Schreibfehler.

ich meinte natürlich:

```
 rt2500
```

Ma

----------

## Jugernout

Habe jetzt mal ne Level one mit RTL Chipsatz reingetan die mittels lspci auch erkannt wurde.

Habe mal "zufällig" 

```
 modprobe -l
```

eingegeben und habe sowas in der art bekommen

```

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/net/rt2500.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko

.

.

.

```

Auffällig ist das alles ausser den rt2500 Modulen im "/kernel" Verzeichnis liegen. Hängt es vielleicht damit zusammen, oder liegt es einfach nur daran das diese die einzigen sind, die nicht im Kernel eingebunden sind?

PS: Werde nachher mal die rt2x00 Treiber versuchen anstatt die rt2500. Ich melde mich wieder

----------

